# sind die gut..?!



## Minoguai (25. April 2004)

hi ho... hab  mal ne frage... 
wie findet ihr die fahrräder?!
will mir natürlich nur eins kaufen und wollte mal wissen wie ihr sie findet und welches besser ist ( optisch) technik is ja gleich...
ich muss dazu sagen ich bin 15 und bald auto und füreschein-reif...
[sollte ich das machen ???]
             

das sind die beiden...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4126407717&category=30745

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4126408439


----------



## Tman (25. April 2004)

ich finde die beide ok. optisch und technisch. bis zum führerschein sinds noch drei jahre und die kannst du mit so einem bike gut überbrücken. gruß tman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Minoguai (25. April 2004)

um genau zu sein noch 2 jahre ..^^
und was sagt ihr zum preis leistungs.?
oder fragen wir mal so... worauf sollte ich bei fahhradkauf achten...?(was brauch ich was brauch ich nicht) und kennt ihr noch andere bikes die billiger oder besser oder noch besser beides sind ..?
THX 4 your comments..!
Mino


----------



## alpen-biker (25. April 2004)

das rote hat Rahmengrösse 55 cm! Vorsicht, oder bist du ein 15 jähriger Riese?


----------



## Minoguai (25. April 2004)

uuups... danke hab ich garnicht bemerkt ^^ 
ne ne ... bin ehe klein gebaut^^
naja.. gut das ich das blaue eh besser finde^^


----------



## Minoguai (25. April 2004)

ich will auf jeden unter 1000 bleiben aber trotzdehm eien allurahmen, XT muss nich sein... und ne hydraulische scheibenbremse haben... geht das???
könnt ihr mal was für mich gucken..?

danke 
Mino


----------



## blindcap (26. April 2004)

Minoguai schrieb:
			
		

> ich will auf jeden unter 1000 bleiben aber trotzdehm eien allurahmen, XT muss nich sein... und ne hydraulische scheibenbremse haben... geht das???
> könnt ihr mal was für mich gucken..?
> 
> danke
> Mino



willst du 'n dirtbike oder normales citybike? muss es fullsuspension sein oder geht auch hardtail? was willstn damit alles machen. Für 1000 eier kriegste auf jeden fall was halbwegs anständiges


----------



## Minoguai (26. April 2004)

aaalso... ich will damit durchn wald ballern weil für die schule hab ich dann mein anderes... sollte auf jeden ein fully sein und hydra brakes habe...und allu sollte es natürlich sein^^
THX nochmal für eure hilfe...


----------



## dkiki (26. April 2004)

Hallo,
guck mal nach nem GIANT NRS Fully. Die gibts mit ner Manitou Skareb und Giant MPH Discbrake, Raceface Kurbel und Xt und Lx Parts für ca 1500.
Vielleicht gibts so eins als Auslaufmodell beim Händler, bei Ebay, hier im Bikemarkt oder bei fabial.de billiger oder auch gebraucht!!!
Gruß,     Dominik


----------



## blindcap (26. April 2004)

Minoguai schrieb:
			
		

> aaalso... ich will damit durchn wald ballern weil für die schule hab ich dann mein anderes... sollte auf jeden ein fully sein und hydra brakes habe...und allu sollte es natürlich sein^^
> THX nochmal für eure hilfe...



hm ich weiß nich ob du für 1000 eusen so ein tolles fully bekommst... ich würd mir da dann lieber 'n gescheites hardtail holen, damit kannste sicher uach gut im wald "rumballern" und da hast dann was gescheites... und wennde dann mal besser wirst und richtigen DH fahrwen willst kannst dir ja n schönen fully frame besorgen und die alten teile vom hardtail da dranbaun (die garantiert besser sind als ide parts von deinen obengenannten fullys)...


----------



## painkiller (27. April 2004)

@ mino

der blindcap hat da aufjedenfall recht!!!!!!

ein fully mit weniger guten ausstatung oder ein hardtail mit guter ausstatung für 1000,-


painkiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Minoguai (27. April 2004)

jo schon wahr aber wie gesagt ich will nich immerwieder in mein bile investieren um mich zu verbessern... wenn dann sollte es gleich ein fully mit ner schönen ausstattung sein...
Mino


----------



## blindcap (28. April 2004)

Minoguai schrieb:
			
		

> jo schon wahr aber wie gesagt ich will nich immerwieder in mein bile investieren um mich zu verbessern... wenn dann sollte es gleich ein fully mit ner schönen ausstattung sein...
> Mino



mit so 'nem Fully wirste aber garantiert nicht auf dauer glücklich...da musste sicherlich öfters Parts austauschen als bei 'nem Hardtail in der Preisklasse... oder schau mal im bikemarkt ob du da gebraucht 'n schönes Fully kriegst. Ich würd das aber eher mal in die DDD-Kaufberatung posten...


----------



## Minoguai (28. April 2004)

und wi isses wenn ich mir statt der XT nur ne LX hole..? komm ich dann preislich hin?


----------



## blindcap (28. April 2004)

Minoguai schrieb:
			
		

> und wi isses wenn ich mir statt der XT nur ne LX hole..? komm ich dann preislich hin?



das Problem ist hier nicht das Schaltwerk oder andere Anbauteile sondern hauptsächlich der nicht gerade hochwertige Rahmen und die Gabel... poste dein problem doch einfach mal in der DDD-Kaufberatung da können dir noch mehr als ich helfen 

Ich hatte auch bis vor kurzem das Problem welches Bike ich mir holen soll (ebenfalls Preislimit 1000 euro) und hab mich für das Cesur CC Team Edition entschieden, ist ein Hardtail mit ziemlich guten Parts für den Preis...den Rahmen werd ich wohl im Sommer wechseln...


----------



## Minoguai (30. April 2004)

ich hab eben ein bike von2 danger gesehen ..
ein fully mit magura julie und der XT...
nicht schlecht...
ich weiß eider nur nicht ob die firma 2 danger so gut ist...
ihr..?
Mino


----------



## dkiki (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo, hast du das 2nd danger Bike beim B.O.C. gesehen? Icxh find die Marke nicht so gut. Die Rahmen wiegen einfa´ch zu viel und sind teilweise zu teuer.
Guck doch mal nach RADON Bikes !!   
Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Minoguai (1. Mai 2004)

jo thx...
was sagtn ihr zu nem bergamont hardtail und 100% shimano XT also schaltung und bremsen..!?
für 899
Mino


----------



## blindcap (1. Mai 2004)

Minoguai schrieb:
			
		

> jo thx...
> was sagtn ihr zu nem bergamont hardtail und 100% shimano XT also schaltung und bremsen..!?
> für 899
> Mino



xt disc oder v-brakes? zeig doch mal den link


----------



## dkiki (1. Mai 2004)

Is ja billig. Wo hast denn das Angebot her. Aber was ist das für nen Rahmen??
Dominik


----------



## Master | Torben (1. Mai 2004)

blindcap schrieb:
			
		

> hm ich weiß nich ob du für 1000 eusen so ein tolles fully bekommst... ich würd mir da dann lieber 'n gescheites hardtail holen, damit kannste sicher uach gut im wald "rumballern" und da hast dann was gescheites... und wennde dann mal besser wirst und richtigen DH fahrwen willst kannst dir ja n schönen fully frame besorgen und die alten teile vom hardtail da dranbaun (die garantiert besser sind als ide parts von deinen obengenannten fullys)...



Also - man bekommt vielleicht kein Komplett-Fully für den Preis. bau dir selbst eins - das was ich hab hat mich so 800-850 Euronen gekostet... (Magura Louise, KTM MAS1, XT Schaltung, usw...)


----------



## Minoguai (2. Mai 2004)

aaaalso.. das angebot is von meinem bike dealer ( northeim ansorge) das issn hardtail von bergamont mit XT disceses..^^lol...
mehr weiß ich auch nich...
hat die xt kasette umwerver und natürlich die schaltung..und die bremsen nicht zu vergessen...also allet XT
MmMmMmMmMmMino


----------



## Minoguai (2. Mai 2004)

soa.. ich starte jetztt mal meinen aufruf..!
ich wollte mal alle NORTHEIMER zusammen-trommeln und fragen ob wir uns nicht mal treffen wollen zu ner fahrt durchn wieter (MTB) 
kommt bestimmt geil wenn wir durchn wieter brettern.. 
der wieter is groß und hat echt super strecken..
es muss ja dann nicht bei ein oder 2x mal bleiben sondern eventuell regelmäßig fahren..!
würde mich echt freuen.. 
bin im mom nur mit pain unterwegs und wir haben uns überlegt mal sowas ins leben zu rufen..
is doch lustig 
NORTHEIMER WIETER KLICKE..! lol
aaallso meldet euch ihr bikenden NORTHEIMER...

(NORTHEIM RULEzZ!)

MINO


----------



## Minoguai (8. Mai 2004)

hab jetzt ein bike...
hat mich nur 700 gekostet (NEU und bei EBAY..)
also ich finds geil.. müsste am montagkommen..!

Technische Details

Farbe: Schwarzmatt
Schaltwerk: Shimano- XTR
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore
Bremshebel: Magura Julie
Naben: Shimano HB-M 475
Umwerfer: Shimano-XT
Bremsen: Magura Julie Disc vorn/hinten
Tretgarnitur: Shimano Deore Hollowtech
Federung: Diese hochwertige Suntour Axon Gabel bietet folgende technische Details: Farbe: schwarz Schaftdurchmesser: 1.1/8" A-Head Schaftlänge: 255 mm ungekürzt Federmedium: Luft Dämpfung: Öl Federweg: 100 mm Tauchrohre: Magnesium Monocoque Standrohre: Alu 6061, 30 mm Ø Gabelkrone: Alu Schaft: Cr-Mo Einstellung: Luftdruck, Lock-Out Funktion über Drehknopf Gewicht: 1,70 Kg 
Vorbau: Promax 3fach einstellbar
Felgen: Rigida Taurus 2000 schwarz
Sattelstange: Promax Patent
Sattel: Selle Royal Mach
Reifen: Schwalbe Little Albert
Dämpfer: AO-30 RC DNM
Gewicht Kg ca. 13,8


----------



## Fulliminator (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
ich besitze 3 Checker Räder. 2 CPX-09 und 1 CPX S6060.
CPX09: Blasen unterm Lack.
CPX09: Rahmen eingerissen.
CPX S6060: Schwinge hat einen Riss.
Alles innerhalb der Garantie. Reparaturzeiten unendlich.


----------



## CrazyBmxer (4. Januar 2005)

SUNTOUR ?!?! 

Hatte ne Suntour XC-Pro NS 130mm ....

Mir sind bei einem Bremsentest nach  dem entlüften (einfahrt runtergefahren, einmal voll reingegriffen) die Tauchrohre durchgebrochen...  

Naja...vielleicht haste ja glück....


----------



## kingmoe (4. Januar 2005)

@Fulliminator & CrazyBmxer:

Ihr habt schon gesehen, dass der Thread aus dem letzten Jahrhundert ist?! Bis jetzt scheint der Kollege doch schon über ein halbes Jaht gut mit seinem Bike klar zu kommen, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

